# Dish Player-dvr 625



## anthonyi (Feb 4, 2006)

Does anyone know if you can add a hard drive to the 625 DVR?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I don't think so...


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

If you mean an external hard drive, not yet. Should be coming soon.


----------



## anthonyi (Feb 4, 2006)

garys said:


> If you mean an external hard drive, not yet. Should be coming soon.


Thank you Gary.


----------

